# uzzi VPX mit socom geometrie?



## evil_rider (22. September 2010)

saly, gabs mal einen uzzi VPX mit socom geometrie?

was war da genau anders? andere links?

merci


----------



## iRider (24. September 2010)

Hinterbau und Links sind absolut identisch. Nur das obere Gelenk ist mehr ausgefräst um Platz für den anderen Rahmen zu schaffen. Hauptrahmen hat längeres Oberrohr und andere Winkel. Der Lagerpunkt am unteren Gelenk scheint auch an der selben Stelle zu sein. Lagerpunkt am Rahmen für das obere Gelenk ist aber anders um die Kinematik auf den längeren Dämpfer anzupassen.

Frühe Prototypen des VPX hatten ein längeres Oberrohr (praktisch ein L Rahmen mit tieferem Oberrohr wie bei Grösse M) und nicht austauschbare Ausfallenden, waren also mehr in Richtung DH-Bike getrimmt. Evtl. sind es dieses Bikes die Du meinst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (24. September 2010)

ah ok, das wirds dann gewesen sein... weil hatte bei ridemonkey in der gallerie was gesehen, wo wer meinte vpx mit socom geometrie... merci!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2010)

Hier im Forum gabs mal so ein VPX mit Socom Geo:









War ein Team Rahmen.


----------



## evil_rider (27. Oktober 2010)

ok, der hinterbau ist anders... der rest ist laut bild über bild identisch mit dem normalen VPX... merci!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2010)

Bitte. Ein Kumpel hatte den Rahmen damals einem Teamfahrer abgekauft.


----------



## Christiaan (28. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Bitte. Ein Kumpel hatte den Rahmen damals einem Teamfahrer abgekauft.





Falsch, David K hat es an ein Freund von mir verkauft, und der hat es dann wieder an einer in Osterreich verkauft. Der Rahmen hat kein Socom geo, da das Socom ja noch garn nicht gebaut war als dieser Rahmen gebaut wurde von Intense, Ess stimmt das es mehr DH war als den Production version, aber um zu sagen Socom geo, nein.

Der Rahmen ist nachdem noch viele malen von Eigner gewechselt im Forum


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann war es so, hast recht, VPX mit DH Geo.
Nimm doch bitte den ausgeschriebenen Namen wieder raus.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2010)

@ chris, passt der hinterbau vom 6.6 eigentlich ans vpx?! so wegen flacheren lenkwinkel & tieferen tretlager...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2010)

Evil, wie wärs, wenn du dir mal einen fertigen Rahmen kaufen würdest, an dem alles paßt und du nix mehr tricksen müßtest ?


----------



## Christiaan (28. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> @ chris, passt der hinterbau vom 6.6 eigentlich ans vpx?! so wegen flacheren lenkwinkel & tieferen tretlager...



Besser ware es gleich ein guter Rahmen zu kaufen, M6 kann mann oft billig bekommen, 951 auch recht billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2010)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Evil, wie wärs, wenn du dir mal einen fertigen Rahmen kaufen würdest, an dem alles paßt und du nix mehr tricksen müßtest ?



wo wäre da dann der spass? 

ich brauche immer ws zum basteln und tricksen, sonst wird mir langweilig! 

wenn neuer rahmen, dann der lapierre dh920 2011... aber das gewicht... *seufz*


----------



## san_andreas (28. Oktober 2010)

Sch... auf das Gewicht. Das Ding ist super schön.


----------



## evil_rider (28. Oktober 2010)

ja, das stimmt wohl... aber was mich eigentlich mehr "verunsichert" ist die haltbarkeit... die alten rahmen sind ja trotz -eigentlich- viel materialeinsatz gebrochen wie nix gutes... und nen 951 könnte ich für 2000Fr. mit CCDB inkl. titanfeder bekommen... der 920er würde mich mit beschissenen RC4 und stahlfeder schon 1/4 mehr kosten... ich muss da nochmals nen paar nächte drüber schlafen...

btw: brauch wer nen uzzi VPX? neue lager hat der hinterbau gerade nen kompletten satz bekommen!


----------



## agrohardtail (29. Oktober 2010)

man hört aus mehreren quellen das die hinterbaukonstruktion in kurven spürbar mehr steifigkeit vertragen könnte.


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2010)

von welchen rahmen, 920, vpx oder 951? *mhhh*


----------



## san_andreas (29. Oktober 2010)

Beim neuen Lapierre (und bei den Intense).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (29. Oktober 2010)

nene beim lapierre^^ das carbonschwingengeschwür soll woll nicht steif genug sein. stell ich mir sehr nervig vor wenn sich hinter einem beim treten oder ein krven der hinterbau verdreht oder seitlich sich bewegt.


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2010)

werde ich evtl. dann ja sehen... falls es so ist, geht das ding zurück "bitte produkt fertig und ausgereift retour schicken"


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (29. Oktober 2010)

evil_rider schrieb:


> ...die haltbarkeit... die alten rahmen sind ja trotz -eigentlich- viel materialeinsatz gebrochen...



die Haltbarkeit des BB-GehÃ¤uses ist sagenumwoben... 




evil_rider schrieb:


> ...mit CCDB inkl. titanfeder bekommen... der 920er wÃ¼rde mich mit beschissenen RC4 und stahlfeder schon...



wieso sollder RC4 beschissen sein?
 - Funktioniert top
 - kann selber geservict werden
 - man braucht keinen 1500â¬ Monolit zum befÃ¼llen/entlÃ¼ften
 - ist nicht so anfÃ¤llig in Bezug auf Dichtungen 
 - Hat einen vernÃ¼nftigen Einstellbereich
 - keine zu langsam low-speed einstellung
 - verwendet regulÃ¤re 1/2" Buchsen ( Fox, Rock Shox,...)
 - ist leichter
 - ist egtl. kein Allmmountain-DÃ¤mpfer in groÃer LÃ¤nge
 - einfach abzustimmen, wobei das Bottom Out egtl. nur bei schlecht ausgelegten Hinterbauten benutzt werden muss ( Kompression sollte Ã¼ber den Hinterbau erzeugt werden [vielleicht nicht soviel wie beim 951 ]...)


----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2010)

funktion top? wo das? die fehlende druckstufendämpfung probiert fox ja seit zeiten des DHX einem als "feature" zu verkaufen... der RC4 ist da nicht besser als der DHX5... 

und einfacher service.. ja, stimmt... weil ist ja nur die hälfte drinne wie bei nem revox, roco, vivid & co. 

gewicht, siehe drüber, wo nix ist, kann nix wiegen...


----------

